# TYCO turbo train engine problem:



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this forum. I didn't see an engine section so I figured that I would try here. I bought this train off e-bay  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5941898708&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT Problem is, one runs fine and the other won't run at all. If I take the body off and raise the rear wheels a bit it will turn at a low rev. Any idea what wears on these? I compared it to another one we have and I see no difference.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5941899188&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT  Thanks.

Brian NY


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I don't know about yours, but I have one with a bad armature...
No big deal. It happens. Or your brushes could be bad.
One day I will get off my lazy butt and replace the bad parts from a spare doaner car... You can't just replace the chassis because it is different than a regular Tyco chassis...
Scott


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

Are the brushes available, I never noticed them on e-bay? Thanks.


I just swapped out the motor from a regular chassis in to the Turbo Train chassis. The train runs fine now but I want to fix the dead vett now.lol I see the pick up shoes are a bit different too.

MCD4x4 NY


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi Brian, first I would check for friction. Do the rear wheels on the bad one turn as freely as the good one when you do it by hand? Check to see if the commutator is clean. Check the brushes. An ohm meter can be used to check the arm.

If you have another Tyco X2 try switching parts.

Good luck


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

yes, armatuer problem fer-sher if all other contacts have been cleaned.I get junk cars often and first spray the motor with an electrical contact cleaner, blowing out with compresed air and using a spare power pak to run engine in both directions in short intervals and alot of times they really come to life.


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

The friction is the same in both so I have the contact cleaner. I'll give that a shot.


----------

